# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Elon Musk finance la fondation X PRIZE  hauteur de 100 Ms $ pour lutter contre les changements climatiques

## Bill Fassinou

*Elon Musk dit qu'il donnera 100 millions de dollars  celui qui crera la meilleure technologie de capture du carbone,*
*un dfi important pour les entreprises IT*

Capturer les missions de carbone lies au rchauffement de la plante devient un lment essentiel de nombreux plans visant  matriser le changement climatique, mais trs peu de progrs ont t raliss  ce jour dans ce domaine, les efforts se concentrant sur la rduction des missions plutt que sur la suppression du carbone dans l'air. Pour stimuler les efforts dans ce sens, le milliardaire Elon Musk, PDG de SpaceX et de Tesla, a annonc jeudi sur sa page Tweeter qu'il offrira la somme pharaonique de 100 millions de dollars au dveloppeur de la meilleure technologie de capture de carbone.

*Un prix de 100M de dollars pour motiver les experts en technologies d'limination du carbone*

Elon Musk, PDG  la fois de Tesla Inc., sa socit de voitures lectriques, SpaceX, sa socit de fuses et Neuralink, une startup qu'il a fonde en 2016 afin de dvelopper des interfaces cerveau-machine  trs haut dbit pour connecter le cerveau humain aux ordinateurs, a rcemment dpass Jeff Bezos, PDG d'Amazon, en tant qu'homme le plus riche du monde. Au dbut du mois, il a demand  ses abonns sur Tweeter de lui donner des ides sur la meilleure faon de dpenser son argent, des dfis plus difficiles  relever avait-il tweet.



 Les commentaires critiques sont toujours trs apprcis, ainsi que les moyens de donner de l'argent qui font vraiment la diffrence (bien plus difficile qu'il n'y parat) , a crit Elon Musk. Parmi les nombreuses propositions qu'il aura reues, la capture des missions de dioxyde de carbone pour combattre le rchauffement climatique lui a peut-tre sembl tre un challenge de taille. Ainsi, jeudi, Musk a prsent sa nouvelle initiative philanthropique : un concours visant  encourager des technologies de capture du carbone plus innovantes, un concours dont le gagnant sera gracieusement rcompens.

 Je donne 100 millions de dollars pour un prix de la meilleure technologie de capture du carbone , a tweet Musk, ajoutant qu'il fournirait les dtails de l'initiative la semaine prochaine. En effet, Elon Musk aurait sign en 2012 le Giving Pledge, une initiative lance par Bill Gates et Warren Buffett qui demande aux signataires de faire don d'au moins la moiti de leur patrimoine au cours de leur vie, et a principalement donn pour l'enseignement des sciences et de l'ingnierie, la recherche sur les nergies renouvelables, la recherche pdiatrique et la recherche sur l'exploration humaine de l'espace.

Cependant, une estimation de Forbes en septembre a rvl que Musk n'a donn que 100 millions de dollars jusqu' prsent, soit moins de 1 % de sa valeur nette. Musk est donc trs loin d'honorer ses engagements et ce concours de capture du carbone pourrait l'aider  se relancer. Le concours irait en fait  une cause qui est susceptible de jouer un rle majeur dans la lutte contre le changement climatique. Outre, Musk, le nouveau prsident amricain Joe Biden s'est engag  acclrer le dveloppement de la technologie de capture du carbone dans le cadre de son plan global de lutte contre le changement climatique.

Jeudi, il a nomm Jennifer Wilcox, une experte en technologies d'limination du carbone, au poste de principal sous-secrtaire adjoint  l'nergie fossile du ministre amricain de l'nergie.

*Une avance majeure dans les technologies d'limination du carbone est ncessaire*

En effet, mme si la plupart des grandes entreprises informatiques (Google, Apple, Amazon, Facebook, etc.) annoncent tre en train de passer aux nergies vertes et qu'elles pourraient utiliser rien que cette forme d'nergie pour alimenter 100 % de leurs activits mondiales d'ici les vingt prochaines annes, la consommation d'nergie des centres de donnes ne baisse pas pour autant. Dans un rapport d'tude publi en novembre dernier, la Commission europenne estime que, rien que dans l'union, la consommation d'lectricit des centres de donnes pourrait atteindre jusqu' 98,5 TWh d'ici 2030.

Les tempratures de la Terre sont dj sur la bonne voie pour dpasser les niveaux que l'accord de Paris sur le climat a fixs comme objectifs pour 2100. En outre, une tude publie en novembre dans la revue Scientific Reports a conclu que les entreprises et les gouvernements doivent de toute urgence commencer  dvelopper les technologies pouvant permettre d'liminer  grande chelle les gaz  effet de serre de l'atmosphre, un processus connu sous le nom de capture et de stockage du carbone (CSC).

Selon un rapport de Reuters, l'Agence internationale de l'nergie a dclar  la fin de l'anne dernire qu'une forte augmentation du dploiement de la technologie de capture du carbone tait ncessaire si les pays veulent atteindre les objectifs d'missions nettes zro. Mais mme si toutes les missions de gaz  effet de serre cessaient d'ici l, l'tude estime qu'au moins 33 gigatonnes de dioxyde de carbone devraient tre aspires de l'atmosphre chaque anne grce au pigeage du carbone, soit environ la quantit totale de dioxyde de carbone mise par l'industrie mondiale des combustibles fossiles en 2018 (36 gigatonnes).

Cette technologie est de plus en plus largement accepte comme une forme de go-ingnierie sre et potentiellement efficace par rapport  d'autres approches. Mercredi, quelques heures aprs son investiture, le nouveau prsident amricain Joe Biden a rejoint l'accord de Paris, aprs que son prdcesseur a sorti le pays de l'accord en 2017, Donald Trump avait mis en avant l'enjeu politique des emplois amricains. Biden a exprim son soutien  cette technologie dans son programme de campagne, dclarant que son administration prendrait des mesures pour acclrer le dveloppement et le dploiement de la technologie de capture et de squestration du carbone.

Plus prcisment, Biden souhaite rendre la capture du carbone plus largement disponible, moins cher et plus volutif, et prvoit d'augmenter les investissements fdraux et les incitations fiscales pour le dveloppement de cette technologie.

*Faire en sorte que les infrastructures numriques consomment de moins en moins d'nergie*

Sur un autre front, des scientifiques travaillent  rendre les centres de donnes moins gourmandes en nergies, ce qui permettrait de baisser la consommation d'nergie du secteur de l'IT. Au Japon, par exemple, des scientifiques ont mis au point un microprocesseur supraconducteur ou un microprocesseur  rsistance lectrique nulle qui, selon eux, est le premier dispositif du genre. Les microprocesseurs supraconducteurs pourraient offrir une solution potentielle pour une puissance de calcul plus efficace sur le plan nergtique.

Toutefois,  l'heure actuelle, ces conceptions ncessitent des tempratures ultra-froides infrieures  10 kelvins (ou -263 degrs Celsius). Le groupe de recherche japonais a cr un nouveau microprocesseur supraconducteur adiabatique, ce qui signifie qu'en principe, l'nergie n'est ni gagne ni perdue par le systme pendant le processus de calcul. Le prototype du groupe, baptis MANA (Monolithic Adiabatic iNtegration Architecture), est compos de niobium supraconducteur et repose sur des composants matriels appels AQFP (adiabatic quantum-flux-parametrons).

 Les AQFP utiliss pour crer le microprocesseur ont t optimiss pour fonctionner de manire adiabatique de sorte que l'nergie tire de l'alimentation lectrique puisse tre rcupre sous des frquences d'horloge relativement basses jusqu' environ 10 GHz , a expliqu Christopher Ayala, professeur associ  l'Institut des sciences avances de l'Universit nationale de Yokohama, au Japon, qui a contribu au dveloppement du nouveau microprocesseur.  C'est peu par rapport aux centaines de gigahertz que l'on trouve gnralement dans l'lectronique supraconductrice conventionnelle , a-t-il ajout.

Toutefois, cela ne signifie pas pour autant que le dispositif du groupe atteigne des vitesses de 10 GHz.  Nous montrons galement sur une puce spare que la partie traitement des donnes du microprocesseur peut fonctionner jusqu' une frquence d'horloge de 2,5 GHz, ce qui est comparable aux technologies informatiques actuelles , a dclar le professeur Ayala lors d'un communiqu de presse.  Nous nous attendons mme  ce que cette frquence passe  5-10 GHz  mesure que nous amliorons notre mthodologie de conception et notre dispositif exprimental .

Le prix d'entre pour le microprocesseur  base de niobium est bien sr la cryognie et le cot nergtique pour refroidir le systme  des tempratures supraconductrices.  Mais mme en tenant compte de ces frais gnraux de refroidissement, l'AQFP est toujours environ 80 fois plus conome en nergie que les dispositifs lectroniques  semiconducteurs de pointe, [tels que] le FinFET de 7 nm, disponible aujourd'hui , a dclar Ayala.

Enfin, comme le microprocesseur MANA ncessite des tempratures au niveau de l'hlium liquide, il est mieux adapt aux infrastructures informatiques  grande chelle comme les centres de donnes et les supercalculateurs, o des systmes de refroidissement cryogniques pourraient tre utiliss.  La plupart de ces obstacles,  savoir l'efficacit de la zone et l'amlioration des rseaux de latence et d'horloge de puissance, sont des domaines de recherche que nous avons beaucoup tudis, et nous avons dj des orientations prometteuses  suivre , a dclar le professeur.

Source : Elon Musk (1, 2)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Des scientifiques japonais dvoilent un nouveau microprocesseur supraconducteur pour une efficacit accrue, il pourrait permettre de rduire considrablement la consommation d'nergie des datacenters

 ::fleche::  Microsoft dploie un datacenter sous-marin en cosse pour rduire la facture d'nergie. L'avenir du datacenter rside-t-il sous la mer ?

 ::fleche::  En Sude, Amazon, Google et Facebook ont besoin de la moiti d'une centrale nuclaire  eux seuls, le pays pourrait faire face  de graves pnuries d'lectricit, selon un rapport

----------


## pierre-y

Sa sonne creux comme annonce je trouve. D'une part, il me semble que a existe dja et de l'autre la terre en produit naturellement du CO2.

Edit : Si je ne me plante pas, il revend sous forme de forfait le co2 qui ne produit pas a d'autre qui elle en produise... A partir de la, c'est un peux du foutage de gueule ces dclarations.

----------


## Tintwo

Je m'en vais de ce pas lui offrir quelques graines/fruits d'arbre alors...  ::mrgreen::  




> /me jette un oeil du ct de Wong et de son projet "terraformation inc."

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.

Cela m'a donn une ide. Un pot d'chappement catalytique pour avion.

Cela fera dj 3  4% d'missions anthropiques mondiales de carbone en moins. Cela mrite au moins 3  4% de la somme propose

----------


## Uther

> Sa sonne creux comme annonce je trouve. D'une part, il me semble que a existe dja et de l'autre la terre en produit naturellement du CO2.


Il y a plein de processus naturels qui crent du CO2 (respiration, dcomposition, volcanisme,...) quilibrs par plein d'autres qui en captent (photosynthse, dissolution dans les ocans, ...). Le problme est qu'actuellement en brulant des nergies fossiles, on est en train, en quelques dizaines d'annes, de remettre en circulation le CO2 que la nature a mis des millions d'annes  capter. On ne peut pas compter sur la nature pour rattraper seule les missions anthropiques de CO2, du moins pas  l'chelle humaine.




> Edit : Si je ne me plante pas, il revend sous forme de forfait le co2 qui ne produit pas a d'autre qui elle en produise... A partir de la, c'est un peux du foutage de gueule ces dclarations.


Elon Musk n'est pour rien dans lexistence de cette rglementation, il en tire juste partie. C'est le principe des crdits carbone : les entreprises conomes en CO2 sont rcompenses financirement alors que les autres ont un surcot. C'est loin d'tre parfait, mais c'est un systme de Bonus/Malus assez classique qui reste un incitation  s'amliorer. Il ne faut pas croire que si le systme n'existait pas les entreprise mettrices de CO2 arrteraient leurs activits.

Ce qui serait par contre bien plus discutable concernant Tesla, c'est si l'on peut vraiment considrer leurs vhicules lectriques rellement peu metteurs, vu que dans la plupart des pays o il vend(la France est pour le moment une des rares exceptions), la production lectrique vient majoritairement des nergies fossiles.




> Cela m'a donn une ide. Un pot d'chappement catalytique pour avion.
> 
> Cela fera dj 3  4% d'missions anthropiques mondiales de carbone en moins. Cela mrite au moins 3  4% de la somme propose


Perdu! En fait un pot catalytique doit produire lgrement plus de CO2, puise qu'il convertit une partie des gaz toxiques en CO2. 
Le but d'un pot catalytique n'est pas de rduire les missions de CO2 mais de la plupart des gaz d'chappement toxiques. Le CO2 n'est pas toxique en soi, seulement asphyxiant  trs haute dose, et mauvais pour l'effet de serre.

----------


## pierre-y

> Il y a plein de processus naturels qui crent du CO2 (respiration, dcomposition, volcanisme,...) quilibrs par plein d'autres qui en captent (photosynthse, dissolution dans les ocans, ...). Le problme est qu'actuellement en brulant des nergies fossiles, on est en train, en quelques dizaines d'annes, de remettre en circulation le CO2 que la nature a mis des millions d'annes  capter. On ne peut pas compter sur la nature pour rattraper seule les missions anthropiques de CO2, du moins pas  l'chelle humaine.


En parlant que cette annonce sonne creux, je pensais plus son utilit alors que des systme existe dj et qu'il n'en est pas le plus gros producteur non plus. Du coup, la logique de a m'chappe disons. Pour Musk, je trouverais plus logique par exemple, qu'il propose un prix pour trouver des matires facile  produire (avec des matriaux qu'on a en grande quantit) comme palliative  l'utilisation des matires premire dont ces voitures sont d'norme consommatrice. La je trouverais a plus pertinent.




> Elon Musk n'est pour rien dans lexistence de cette rglementation, il en tire juste partie. C'est le principe des crdits carbone : les entreprises conomes en CO2 sont rcompenses financirement alors que les autres ont un surcot. C'est loin d'tre parfait, mais c'est un systme de Bonus/Malus assez classique qui reste un incitation  s'amliorer. Il ne faut pas croire que si le systme n'existait pas les entreprise mettrices de CO2 arrteraient leurs activits.


La par contre, je suis moins d'accord avec vous car je trouve que cette rglementation est un cache misre au contraire qui fonctionne comme des vases communiquant ce qui fait qu'a la fin, il n'y a aucun vrai changement.

----------


## Uther

> En parlant que cette annonce sonne creux, je pensais plus son utilit alors que des systme existe djDu coup, la logique de a m'chappe disons.


Il y a plusieurs systmes de captation du CO2 en place, gnralement pour des cas bien particuliers, et qui sont loin d'tre suffisants en l'tat pour avoir un impact important. Vu que ce genre de recherche n'est pas conomiquement rentable, les financements tiers sont plutt bienvenus, mme si le systme de prime n'est certainement pas la meilleure faon de procder. Comme d'habitude, Musk fait plus dans le sensationnel que l'efficace et cohrent avec l'existant. 




> et qu'il n'en est pas le plus gros producteur non plus.


Paradoxalement Tesla est probablement autant producteur de CO2 que les autres constructeurs automobiles et peut tre mme plus. Dj la fabrication des vhicules qu'ils soient lectriques ou non, ncessite de nombreux procds industriels gnrateurs de gaz a effet de serre, et cela  tous les niveaux : de la fabrication de l'acier  l'lectronique. Ensuite comme je le disais plus haut les voitures lectrique ne sont pas exemptes dmission de CO2  l'utilisation, vu que l'lectricit qu'elles consomment a forcment ncessit plus ou moins de gaz  effet de serre pour tre produite. Dans la plupart des pays du monde, le bilan carbone d'une voiture lectrique est plus mauvais que celui d'une voiture thermique.




> Pour Musk, je trouverais plus logique par exemple, qu'il propose un prix pour trouver des matires facile  produire (avec des matriaux qu'on a en grande quantit) comme palliative  l'utilisation des matires premire dont ces voitures sont d'norme consommatrice. La je trouverais a plus pertinent.


Pense bien que des matriaux efficaces et facile a produire, on en cherche en permanence, et que quand on en trouve, on ne se prive pas de les utiliser, cependant les lois de la physique sont ce qu'elles sont et il y a des chose qu'on ne pourra tout simplement pas faire. Tous les industriels font de la R&D dessus, pas besoin que Elon Musk finance en particulier ce domaine qui est dj florissant car avec plein de dbouchs conomiques. 




> La par contre, je suis moins d'accord avec vous car je trouve que cette rglementation est un cache misre au contraire qui fonctionne comme des vases communiquant ce qui fait qu'a la fin, il n'y a aucun vrai changement.


Tu peux tout  fait estimer que la rglementation n'est pas bonne, c'est aussi mon cas, mais Elon Musk n'est pas responsable, ce n'est pas un lgislateur 
Le systme de crdit carbone n'est clairement pas bon, du moins dans son tat actuel, il nempche que c'est mieux que rien. Dans la pratique, c'est toujours un peu plus complique qu'un simple systme de vases communiquants : les transferts d'argent rendent les conomes en CO2 plus comptitif que les plus gros metteurs qui ont donc un intrt conomique a s'amliorer.

----------


## pierre-y

> Pense bien que des matriaux efficaces et facile a produire, on en cherche en permanence, et que quand on en trouve, on ne se prive pas de les utiliser, cependant les lois de la physique sont ce qu'elles sont et il y a des chose qu'on ne pourra tout simplement pas faire. Tous les industriels font de la R&D dessus, pas besoin que Elon Musk finance en particulier ce domaine qui est dj florissant car avec plein de dbouchs conomiques.


La recherche de nouveau matriaux est quand mme tres spcial. Beaucoup de matriaux on t trouv par hasard, alors qu'on ne s'attendait pas du tout  ce que a produise a. Un peux comme certain supraconducteur par exemple ou certain matriaux peut conducteur on donn de tres bon resultat, alors que l'or n'a pas spcialement cass la barraque (ca a peut tre chang depuis ceci dit). En plus un matriaux anodin peut prendre des proprit diffrente si on le traite par couche ou avec certaines formes. C'est assez intressant comme domaine.

Apres c'est juste mon avis personnelle, mais pour moi trouver une quivalence viable au matire premire comme le cuivre par exemple devrait tre une priorite.

----------


## denisys

> *pierre-y* 
> Le 23/01/2021  14:13
> Apres c'est juste mon avis personnelle, mais pour moi trouver une quivalence viable au matire premire comme le cuivre par exemple devrait tre une priorite.


Si on peut, crer des alliages a base de cuivre, comme par exemple, le *Zamak*.
Effectivement, remplacer cette matire, le cuivre.
Est trs utopique.
Sans pendre en considration, le point principal, des connaissances, de notre plante terre.
Dont on retrouve, les bases dans le Tableau priodique des lments.
---
https://www.periodni.com/download/ta...ue-couleur.pdf
---
A part prospecter, sur dautres plantes, que la plante terre.
 Il est souhaitable de composer avec les lments, dont, nous disposons, sur notre plante terre !!

----------


## lvr

Par ici la monnaie, j'ai la solution: encore mieux que le piger : juste en produire moins, juste moins consommer pour des conneries.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Perdu! En fait un pot catalytique doit produire lgrement plus de CO2, puise qu'il convertit une partie des gaz toxiques en CO2. 
> Le but d'un pot catalytique n'est pas de rduire les missions de CO2 mais de la plupart des gaz d'chappement toxiques. Le CO2 n'est pas toxique en soi, seulement asphyxiant  trs haute dose, et mauvais pour l'effet de serre.


Ah mince, cela m'a cass mes espoirs. Je pensais qu'avec mon ide, tout le monde pouvait avoir son jet priv, sans polluer la plante. Du coup, plein de gens vont payer des taxes carbones, pour que d'autres volent en avion.

----------


## Uther

> Un peux comme certains supraconducteurs par exemple ou certain matriaux peu conducteurs on donn de trs bons rsultats, alors que l'or n'a pas spcialement cass la baraque (a a peut tre chang depuis ceci dit).


On aura du mal a faire plus simple et efficace comme conducteur gnrique que les mtaux simples. Je ne maitrise pas assez le sujet pour te donner les dtails mais il y a des explications physique claires  cela. Les supra-conducteurs, c'est un cas trs particulier, et en tout cas c'est tout sauf des produit faciles  mettre en uvre. Et mme  considrer qu'on puisse les amliorer, ils resteront normment plus complexes.
Il n'y a pas eu beaucoup de recherche a faire pour savoir la conductivit des matriaux en conditions relles : elle sont connues depuis la rvolution industrielle. Le seul mtal qui conduit mieux que le cuivre, c'est l'argent mais il est trop cher pour tre utilis aussi massivement. L'or est clairement moins conducteur que le cuivre, mais on l'utilise parfois en lectronique, pour d'autre proprits, gnralement parce qu'il rsiste plus a l'oxydation que le cuivre et l'argent. 




> En plus un matriaux anodin peut prendre des proprit diffrente si on le traite par couche ou avec certaines formes. C'est assez intressant comme domaine.
> Aprs c'est juste mon avis personnelle, mais pour moi trouver une quivalence viable au matire premire comme le cuivre par exemple devrait tre une priorits.


De la recherche dans les matriaux conducteurs, c'est pas ce qui manque pour couvrir des usages particuliers, mais si on a du mal a remplacer le cuivre pour un usage gnral, c'est que c'est pas si simple que de dire "il faudrait". La physique, c'est pas de la magie.
En effet certains mlanges peuvent donner des rsultats particuliers dans des conditions particulires, mais vous allez trs vite arriver a quelque chose de plus complexe a mettre en uvre que du cuivre qui, mme si son prix a terriblement augment restera encore longtemps le conducteur le plus simple d'accs, bien aprs que le rchauffement climatique ait provoqu des catastrophes irrparables.

----------


## LeDruide87

Imaginons un instant ... Un dispositif compltement fou se mettrait  buguer et capterait toute molcule de CO2 : non seulement notre cur s'arrterait, mais toute vie vgtale ou presque disparatrait, et ce serait la fin de beaucoup d'espces dont la ntre. Le remde serait pire que ce mal imaginaire dont on nous gave  longueur d'ondes. Musk est un drle de zbre, mais son pari stupide tend  montrer que cette histoire de CO2 sert de pare-vent  d'normes intrts industriels et financiers.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un dispositif compltement fou se mettrait  buguer et capterait toute molcule de CO2


On a le temps de voir venir, il faudrait beaucoup de capteurs de CO2 trs efficace pour que la concentration de CO2 dans l'air devienne trop faible.
Les animaux en produisent en respirant, les ocans en dgagent, il y a galement la dcomposition, etc.

Mais ouais si la concentration de CO2 diminuait, les plantes pousseraient moins vite.




> notre cur s'arrterait


Est-ce qu'il y a du CO2 dans les bouteilles de plonges ?
Apparemment c'est 78 % de diazote,  21 % de dioxygne et 1% dautres gaz, mais je ne sais pas quels sont les autres gaz.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Imaginons un instant ... Un dispositif compltement fou se mettrait  buguer et capterait toute molcule de CO2 : non seulement notre cur s'arrterait, mais toute vie vgtale ou presque disparatrait, et ce serait la fin de beaucoup d'espces dont la ntre. Le remde serait pire que ce mal imaginaire dont on nous gave  longueur d'ondes. Musk est un drle de zbre, mais son pari stupide tend  montrer que cette histoire de CO2 sert de pare-vent  d'normes intrts industriels et financiers.


Musk est un industriel de gnie capable de vendre tout et n'importe quoi, du moment que le produit est hors de prix. Comme des voitures lectriques propulses au gaz de shiste, des batteries gantes (et inflammables) n'ayant qu'une heure d'autonomie, des tunnels hyperloop qui vous transforment en steak hach. Donc faisons lui confiance pour commercialiser des puisards  carbone vendu aux gogos mais qui ne servent  rien. Sauf  absorber en californie 3 particules de gaz carbonique par millions, particules qui seront remplaces dans l'heure par 3 autres produites en Chine.

En clair, il veut vendre la cuillre pour vider l'ocan, mais en argent la cuillre.

----------


## jergado

La taxe carbone ne suffira pas diminuer le rchauffement climatique . Faut plutot penser a rgler la population des pays surpeupls en imposant une taxe humaine. Ce qui apparait impensable a cause des croyances religieuses et et de dictateurs. On va aboutir avec des catastrofes naturelles et des pandmies. Le controle des naissances est la seule solution.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On va aboutir avec des catastrofes naturelles et des pandmies. Le controle des naissances est la seule solution.


Il va y avoir des guerres, des pidmies, des famines, donc la surpopulation va se rgler toute seule.

----------


## Uther

> La taxe carbone ne suffira pas diminuer le rchauffement climatique . Faut plutot penser a rgler la population des pays surpeupls en imposant une taxe humaine. Ce qui apparait impensable a cause des croyances religieuses et et de dictateurs. On va aboutir avec des catastrofes naturelles et des pandmies. Le controle des naissances est la seule solution.


C'est une vidence sur le papier, mais quasi impossible  faire en pratique au niveau mondial de manire juste. 
Sans mme parler de comment le faire appliquer, comment vous allez dterminer la population qu'un pays doit supporter ? Par exemple, sachant que les USA avec une population bien plus faible ont un impact environnemental suprieur aux indiens qui sont plus d'un milliard, la population duquel des deux pays faut-il rduire en priorit ?




> Il va y avoir des guerres, des pidmies, des famines, donc la surpopulation va se rgler toute seule.


Vu comme a, en effet tous les problmes se rglent toujours tout seul, le but de la lutte contre le rchauffement climatique, c'est justement d'viter d'en arriver l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est une vidence sur le papier, mais quasi impossible  faire en pratique au niveau mondial de manire juste.


Dans les pays riches la fertilit n'arrte pas de diminuer et il y a beaucoup de cancers, il faudrait que les pays pauvres connaissent eux aussi une baisse de la fertilit et une augmentation des cancers, et la population mondiale devrait commencer  diminuer.
Le problme c'est qu'on ne sait pas exactement pourquoi nous devenons strile et pourquoi nous dveloppons des cancers (apparemment la nourriture industrielle joue un rle pour les cancers).
Si chaque femme faisait en moyenne moins de 2,1 enfants, les gnrations ne se renouvleraient pas (comme au Japon).
Le problme c'est qu'en principe il faut de la croissance pour payer les retraites, les RSA et tous les services publics, normalement il faut qu'il y ait toujours plus de travailleurs et de consommateurs pour payer des impts et des taxes.

Le monde va devoir changer de paradigme un jour, il va falloir trouver un autre systme que le capitalisme actuel. La croissance infinie est impossible.




> le but de la lutte contre le rchauffement climatique, c'est justement d'viter d'en arriver l.


Bon courage  ::ptdr:: 

Et de toute faon il n'y a pas que le changement climatique qui risque de provoquer des guerres et des famines Le risque principal c'est l'conomie (avant chaque grande guerre il y a une grande crise conomique).

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Elon Musk finance la fondation X PRIZE  hauteur de 100 millions de dollars pour lutter contre les changements climatiques,*
*le concours technologique de quatre ans est ouvert aux quipes du monde entier * 

La Fondation X PRIZE bas  Culver City, en Californie est une organisation  but non lucratif. Elle conoit et gre des concours de grande envergure ouverts  des quipes techniques et scientifiques, avec l'objectif d'encourager de nouveaux dveloppements technologiques susceptibles d'apporter des  perces radicales pour le bienfait de l'humanit  grce  l'mulation ainsi suscite.

C'est donc sur X PRIZE qu'Elon Musk a jet son dvolu : le milliardaire a dcid de financer un concours ax sur la technologie d'limination du carbone lanc sur la plateforme. Le concours, annonc lundi matin, durera quatre ans et est ouvert aux quipes du monde entier.

Ce concours invite les innovateurs et les quipes du monde entier  crer et  faire la dmonstration dune solution capable dextraire directement de latmosphre ou des ocans le dioxyde de carbone, et de le squestrer de manire permanente tout en respectant lenvironnement. L'impact cologique est rappel sur la plateforme :

 Les plus grands scientifiques du monde estiment que nous devrons peut-tre liminer jusqu' 6 gigatonnes de CO2 par an d'ici 2030 et 10 gigatonnes par an d'ici 2050 pour viter les pires effets du changement climatique. Pour que l'humanit atteigne l'objectif des Accords de Paris de limiter l'lvation de la temprature de la Terre  un maximum de 1,5 C des niveaux prindustriels, voire 2 C, nous avons besoin d'une innovation technologique audacieuse et radicale et d'une mise  l'chelle qui va au-del de limiter les missions de CO2, mais limine en fait le CO2 dj prsent dans l'air et les ocans. Si l'humanit continue sur la voie du statu quo, la temprature moyenne mondiale pourrait augmenter de 6 C d'ici 2100.

 Ce concours mondial de quatre ans invite les innovateurs et les quipes de n'importe o sur la plante  crer et  dmontrer des solutions qui peuvent extraire le dioxyde de carbone directement de l'atmosphre ou des ocans, s'levant finalement massivement  des niveaux de gigatonnes, emprisonnant le CO2 de manire permanente d'une manire respectueuse de l'environnement.

 Les solutions seront values scientifiquement selon plusieurs critres tels que; quantit de CO2 limine, analyse du cycle de vie du processus d'limination, efficacit nergtique, empreinte terrestre et capacits de squestration.

 Toute solution carbone ngative est ligible: la nature, la capture directe de l'air, les ocans, la minralisation ou tout autre lment qui squestre le CO2 de manire permanente .


Pour remporter le concours, les quipes devront prsenter un modle rigoureux et valid de leur solution offrant un niveau dlimination du carbone dune tonne de CO2 par jour. Elles devront en outre dmontrer  un panel de juges la capacit de leur solution  voluer conomiquement jusquau niveau de la gigatonne :

 Pour remporter le concours, les quipes doivent dmontrer un modle  l'chelle rigoureux et valid de leur solution d'limination du carbone, et doivent en outre dmontrer  une quipe de juges la capacit de leur solution  voluer conomiquement jusqu' des niveaux de gigatonnes. Lobjectif de ce XPRIZE est dinspirer et daider  faire voluer des solutions efficaces pour atteindre collectivement lobjectif de 10 gigatonnes par an dlimination du carbone dici 2050, pour aider  lutter contre le changement climatique et  restaurer le bilan carbone de la Terre.

 Les quipes peuvent soumettre des candidatures pour des solutions naturelles, d'ingnierie et hybrides. Les juges de la comptition valueront les quipes en fonction de quatre critres de base :
Un prototype fonctionnel d'limination du carbone qui peut tre rigoureusement valid et capable d'enlever au moins 1 tonne par jour ;La capacit de lquipe  dmontrer aux juges que leur solution peut voluer de manire conomique au niveau gigaton ;La principale mtrique de ce concours est entirement considre comme le cot par tonne, y compris toutes les considrations ncessaires pour le bnfice environnemental, la permanence, tout produit  valeur ajoute ;Le critre final est la dure pendant laquelle le carbone retir est enferm. Un objectif minimum de 100 ans est souhait .
Les 100 millions de dollars en jeu seront distribus de la manire suivante. Aprs 18 mois,  la discrtion des juges de la comptition, les 15 meilleures quipes slectionnes recevront 1 million de dollars chacune. Des prix jalons vont tre distribus aux quipes pour que leurs budgets dexploitation permettent les dmonstrations  grande chelle requises pour gagner le prix.

Dans le mme dlai, un total de vingt-cinq bourses d'tudes de 200 000 $ seront distribues aux quipes tudiantes en comptition.

Les 80 millions de dollars restants en bourses seront rpartis comme suit :
Gagnant du grand prix (premire place): 50 millions de dollars ;deuxime place : 20 millions de dollars ;troisime place : 10 millions de dollars.
L'inscription des quipes dbute avec l'annonce des directives compltes de la comptition le Jour de la Terre, le 22 avril 2021. La comptition durera 4 ans jusqu'au Jour de la Terre 2025.

 Nous voulons avoir un impact vraiment significatif. La ngativit du carbone, pas la neutralit , a dclar Musk dans un communiqu.  Ce n'est pas une comptition thorique; nous voulons des quipes qui construiront de vrais systmes qui peuvent avoir un impact mesurable et voluer au niveau de la gigatonne. Cest ce dont nous avons besoin. Le temps presse. 

Musk a annonc pour la premire fois qu'il donnait de l'argent pour un prix en janvier, peu de temps aprs avoir dpass le PDG d'Amazon Jeff Bezos en devant la personne la plus riche du monde. Lorsque cela s'est produit, le PDG de Tesla et SpaceX a demand  ses millions d'abonns Twitter  des moyens de donner de l'argent qui font vraiment une diffrence . Les 100 millions de dollars proviennent de la propre fondation de Musk. Ce don double environ le montant qu'il a donn publiquement  ce jour par le biais de la Fondation Musk.

La technologie d'limination du carbone est une ide coteuse qui n'a pas encore fait ses preuves  grande chelle, avec des options allant du financement de projets de reboisement  l'extraction physique du gaz  effet de serre de l'air. Mais elle est devenue  la mode  mesure que le monde se rchauffe. Elle est particulirement populaire parmi les grandes entreprises. L'anne dernire, Stripe a permis aux entreprises qui utilisent sa plateforme de traitement des paiements de canaliser une partie de leurs revenus vers le dveloppement d'une technologie d'limination du carbone.

Peut-tre plus particulirement, Microsoft a annonc en 2020 qu'il voulait capturer l'quivalent de tout le dioxyde de carbone qu'il a jamais mis. La socit a promis 1 milliard de dollars pour cet effort.

Le mois dernier, nous avons eu le premier aperu des lgers progrs raliss par Microsoft vers cet objectif. La socit a achet des contrats pour capturer 1,3 million de tonnes mtriques de CO2, soit seulement 11% de ses missions totales pour 2020 seulement.




*Faire en sorte que les infrastructures numriques consomment de moins en moins d'nergie*

Sur un autre front, des scientifiques travaillent  rendre les centres de donnes moins gourmandes en nergies, ce qui permettrait de baisser la consommation d'nergie du secteur de l'IT. Au Japon, par exemple, des scientifiques ont mis au point un microprocesseur supraconducteur ou un microprocesseur  rsistance lectrique nulle qui, selon eux, est le premier dispositif du genre. Les microprocesseurs supraconducteurs pourraient offrir une solution potentielle pour une puissance de calcul plus efficace sur le plan nergtique.

Toutefois,  l'heure actuelle, ces conceptions ncessitent des tempratures ultra-froides infrieures  10 kelvins (ou -263 degrs Celsius). Le groupe de recherche japonais a cr un nouveau microprocesseur supraconducteur adiabatique, ce qui signifie qu'en principe, l'nergie n'est ni gagne ni perdue par le systme pendant le processus de calcul. Le prototype du groupe, baptis MANA (Monolithic Adiabatic iNtegration Architecture), est compos de niobium supraconducteur et repose sur des composants matriels appels AQFP (adiabatic quantum-flux-parametrons).

 Les AQFP utiliss pour crer le microprocesseur ont t optimiss pour fonctionner de manire adiabatique de sorte que l'nergie tire de l'alimentation lectrique puisse tre rcupre sous des frquences d'horloge relativement basses jusqu' environ 10 GHz , a expliqu Christopher Ayala, professeur associ  l'Institut des sciences avances de l'Universit nationale de Yokohama, au Japon, qui a contribu au dveloppement du nouveau microprocesseur.  C'est peu par rapport aux centaines de gigahertz que l'on trouve gnralement dans l'lectronique supraconductrice conventionnelle , a-t-il ajout.

Cependant, cela ne signifie pas pour autant que le dispositif du groupe atteigne des vitesses de 10 GHz.  Nous montrons galement sur une puce spare que la partie traitement des donnes du microprocesseur peut fonctionner jusqu' une frquence d'horloge de 2,5 GHz, ce qui est comparable aux technologies informatiques actuelles , a dclar le professeur Ayala lors d'un communiqu de presse.  Nous nous attendons mme  ce que cette frquence passe  5-10 GHz  mesure que nous amliorons notre mthodologie de conception et notre dispositif exprimental .

Le prix d'entre pour le microprocesseur  base de niobium est bien sr la cryognie et le cot nergtique pour refroidir le systme  des tempratures supraconductrices.  Mais mme en tenant compte de ces frais gnraux de refroidissement, l'AQFP est toujours environ 80 fois plus conome en nergie que les dispositifs lectroniques  semiconducteurs de pointe, [tels que] le FinFET de 7 nm, disponible aujourd'hui , a dclar Ayala.

Enfin, comme le microprocesseur MANA ncessite des tempratures au niveau de l'hlium liquide, il est mieux adapt aux infrastructures informatiques  grande chelle comme les centres de donnes et les supercalculateurs, o des systmes de refroidissement cryogniques pourraient tre utiliss.  La plupart de ces obstacles,  savoir l'efficacit de la zone et l'amlioration des rseaux de latence et d'horloge de puissance, sont des domaines de recherche que nous avons beaucoup tudis, et nous avons dj des orientations prometteuses  suivre , a dclar le professeur.

Source : rsum du concours

----------


## Uther

C'est quand mme triste quand je vois le mme jour que sa socit Tesla  investi 15 fois cette somme dans une technologie qui gnre de la consommation nergtique inutile.

----------


## emilie77

Et l'1,5e9 $ sur le bitcoin??

----------


## marsupial

Donner, c'est donner, Reprendre, c'est voler. Donc Elon Musk a peut-tre mis 1 milliard et demi de sa fortune personnelle dans le bitcoin, mais je dirai a le regarde.

Par contre, qu'il fasse appel au dons pour lancer un concours intelligent dans le sens pas adaptatif mais dans le bon sens qui profite  tous c'est pas mal quand mme.
Xavier Niel a fait de mme avec son cole 42. Et Macron a suivi avec la start up Nation.

Je dois dire que mme aux Etats-Unis, pays prtendu libral et dmocrate, il est trs dur d'tre un visionnaire: les diffrentes administrations et des ennemis assez puissants comme les ptrlieres n'ont eu de cesse de dnigrer Musk, Tesla, Space X et de lui mettre des batons dans les roues.

----------


## tom_bdp

Bonjour,

et quelquechose comme a :
https://www.bing.com/search?q=biolum...22&FORM=EMSDS0

On ferait une culture intensive de krills bioluminescents sur nos ctes maritimes ;-) !
Selon Wikipdia c'est la lucifrine qui en s'oxydant produit de la lumire. Il faut peut-tre que je revois mes bases de chimie, mais peut-tre que le processus d'oxydation peut consommer du CO2 ?
Ca fait de la lumire, c'est joli, les baleines peuvent en manger, et en plus a rpond  la problmatique de M. Musk  :;):   ::lol:: 
Par contre pour l'aspect "culture intensive", je n'ai aucune ide de ce que a mange les krills bioluminescents, comment aider au dveloppement de la prolifration de ces organismes...

----------


## tom_bdp

Pardon en fait le commentaire tait destin au post prcdent dans la rubrique Systme > Green IT (celui qui annonce un prix de 100M pour une technologie de capture du carbone).

----------


## tom_bdp

> Imaginons un instant ... Un dispositif compltement fou se mettrait  buguer et capterait toute molcule de CO2 : non seulement notre cur s'arrterait, mais toute vie vgtale ou presque disparatrait, et ce serait la fin de beaucoup d'espces dont la ntre. Le remde serait pire que ce mal imaginaire dont on nous gave  longueur d'ondes. Musk est un drle de zbre, mais son pari stupide tend  montrer que cette histoire de CO2 sert de pare-vent  d'normes intrts industriels et financiers.


Je me pose sincrement des questions sur l'aspect "imaginaire" - ou non - du mal. Dans la rgion o je vis  l'Est de la France, nous avons des phnomnes climatiques que je trouve trange, par exemple une nuit ou les tempratures atteignent -12C (selon les informations mtorologiques que j'ai entendu, il s'agirait des vents en provenance de Sibrie), puis quelques jours plus tard des tempratures l'aprs-midi proche de 18C... et tout a alors que le mois de mars n'a pas encore commenc. Et il faut aussi ajouter  cela du sable dans l'atmosphre en provenance des dserts d'Afrique du Nord (l encore je crois que ces informations mto ont t relayes par la presse). Bien sr je n'ai pas les donnes pour prouver mon impression, mais de mmoire je ne me rappelle pas ce genre de phnomnes durant mon enfance. J'ai plutt le sentiment que ces phnomnes, sans doute naturels, s'acclrent.

Par contre c'est sr que d'un point de vue des lois de la physique, de la chimie, quand on cr quelque chose, on risque un dsquilibre ailleurs. Quelle que soit la solution au problme, d'autres problmes se prsenteront sans doute ensuite.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.

Les vgtaux transforment le CO2 en O2 (le jour).

Donc plus de CO2 dans l'air, plus d'O2. Une remarque de la part de nos scientifiques ?

----------


## Uther

> Selon Wikipdia c'est la lucifrine qui en s'oxydant produit de la lumire. Il faut peut-tre que je revois mes bases de chimie, mais peut-tre que le processus d'oxydation peut consommer du CO2 ?


Malheureusement, comme son nom l'indique, une oxydation consomme de l'oxygne. Au contraire, le CO2 est souvent produit par oxydation de produit carbons. Les raction chimiques qui consomment du CO2 ne sont pas courantes car il s'agit d'une molcule plutt stable et pour la consommer il faut dpenser de l'nergie. 




> Les vgtaux transforment le CO2 en O2 (le jour).
> 
> Donc plus de CO2 dans l'air, plus d'O2. Une remarque de la part de nos scientifiques ?


En effet les plantes extraient leur carbone du CO2 de latmosphre en utilisant l'nergie solaire. 

Aprs, il faut voir ce qui est fait du carbone absorb. S'il est consomm (brul, mang, putrfi)  la mort de la plante, ce carbone va subir tout une srie de transformations chimique qui finiront par relcher quasiment tout le CO2 qui a t absorb,  l'exception d'une petite partie qui reste dans le sol. Donc pour que le stockage soit durable, il faudrait accroitre la surface boise  la surface de la terre de manire prenne et donc accepter de perdre de l'espace cultivable/habitable. Ou alors il faudrait s'assurer que le carbone stock le reste longtemps, par exemple en enterrant les arbres si le coup de l'opration en carbone n'est pas suprieur au gain.

Bref, il faudrait faire l'exact inverse de ce que l'on fait actuellement en rduisant les surfaces boises et en dterrant les hydrocarbures, qui sont des stocks de carbone d'origine vgtale ensevelis il y a des millions dannes.

De plus, mme a considrer que l'on s'y mettre srieusement demain, il faudrait certainement plusieurs centaines voire milliers dannes pour compenser uniquement avec des plantes tout le carbone que l'on a rejet ce dernier sicle.

----------


## tom_bdp

> Malheureusement, comme son nom l'indique, une oxydation consomme de l'oxygne. Au contraire, le CO2 est souvent produit par oxydation de produit carbons. Les raction chimiques qui consomment du CO2 ne sont pas courantes car il s'agit d'une molcule plutt stable et pour la consommer il faut dpenser de l'nergie.


Merci, et dsol j'aurais d me documenter sur ce point avant de poster  ::oops:: .

Sur les mots cls "raction chimique consommant du CO2", il y a cet article par exemple crit en juillet 2017 qui ressort:
https://www.batiactu.com/edito/trans...x%20carburants.

L'article semble dire qu'on peut obtenir la raction de transformation du CO2 suivante (dclenche par de l'nergie solaire, et du fer comme catalyseur):
CO2 ==> CH4 + (CO, CH2O2, CH3OH, CH4...)

Puis dans le paragraphe suivant on envisage l'utilisation des molcules rsultantes de la raction comme carburants (qui peuvent  leur tour tre "consomms" et produire donc du CO2, mais si je comprends bien si on peut aussi stocker ces carburants sous une forme solide et stable, on a aussi la possibilit de ne pas les consommer, et donc de ne pas (re-)produire ce CO2).

L'article complet des deux chercheurs Marc Robert et Julien Bonin est, toujours selon l'article, consultable dans la revue "Nature"... a doit sans doute tre intressant  lire  ::):  !

----------


## Uther

Oui ce genre de solution est envisage, l'ide est de rutiliser le mthane comme carburant dans un cycle neutre en CO2. Au final c'est une sorte de systme de stockage d'nergie solaire, reste  voir le rendement de ce systme compar  ce que l'on sait dj faire en ce moment.

Par contre, ce n'est gnralement pas envisag comme solution pour stocker le carbone durablement, le mthane provoquant encore plus d'effet de serre que le CO2 et n'tant pas particulirement plus facile  stocker.

----------


## tom_bdp

> Par contre, ce n'est gnralement pas envisag comme solution pour stocker le carbone durablement, le mthane provoquant encore plus d'effet de serre que le CO2 et n'tant pas particulirement plus facile  stocker.


D'acc, merci beaucoup pour ta rponse. Mais s'il est difficile  stocker, est-ce qu'il serait peut-tre envisageable de s'en dbarrasser par exemple en le propulsant vers l'espace intersidral, une sorte de pot catalytique  l'chelle plantaire ? (non promis, aprs je sors  ::aie::  ::mouarf::  ... non mais ce sont des ides compltement "dingo" et trs certainement irralisables, j'en ai conscience... et puis on en revient toujours au mme problme, le pot catalytique plantaire va certainement rejeter localement plus de CO2 qu'il n'jecte de mthane... le problme est vraiment difficile)

Ce pauvre Archimde: 
"Donnez moi un pot catalytique d'expulsion du mthane et je nettoierai la Terre"  ::ptdr::

----------


## tom_bdp

Par exemple, on pourrait imaginer le mcanisme suivant, comme prototype:
-  la base de notre construction, une plaque de fer (catalyseur de la raction) de 10m x 10m (enfin les dimensions c'est au hasard... il faudrait sans doute faire quelques calculs) 
- puis notre "pot catalytique", en fait comme une sorte de chemine... peut-tre en fer, en aluminium... un matriau qui ne ralentisse pas, voire ventuellement qui permette d'acclrer le processus
- par un jeu de miroirs, on apporte la lumire du soleil sur la plaque de fer, ce qui fait chauffer cette dernire (peut-tre il faudrait que ce ne soit pas trop chaud, parce que sinon la plaque risquerait de fondre ou d'tre endomage ? Mais assez chaud pour donner suffisamment d'nergie).

Un atome de carbone pse 6, un atome d'oxygne chacun 8. 
Je fais l'hypothse (mais mes connaissances en chimie / physique des molcules sont de loin insuffisantes pour que cela dpasse le stade d'hypothse) que peut-tre c'est possible d'orienter l'atome de carbone (ou la molcule de mthane CH4) afin qu'au moment de la raction, celui-ci puisse bnficier d'une petite force de propulsion, en direction oppose de la Terrre (vers l'espace donc).

Mais bien sr, la force de propulsion est sans doute insuffisante pour faire quitter l'atmosphre  l'atome de carbone / la molcule de mthane...  (ou alors, peut-tre que si la raction se produit sur un trs grand nombre de molcules, peut-tre que les molcules du bas pourraient pousser celles du haut ? Ou si la chemine est trs haute ? Et que ses parois intrieures sont chauffes galement pour permettre un maximum d'aider au mouvement ?)

Il reste encore  apporter les molcules de CO2 a la base de la chemine. Et ce n'est sans doute pas une partie simple non plus... 

Bon je donne au projet une chance d'1 sur 1.000.000 de russir  ::aie::  ::mouarf::  (sinon on peut revendre le script pour un scnario de film peut-tre  ::ptdr:: ) ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bien sr je n'ai pas les donnes pour prouver mon impression, mais de mmoire je ne me rappelle pas ce genre de phnomnes durant mon enfance. J'ai plutt le sentiment que ces phnomnes, sans doute naturels, s'acclrent.


C'est sans doute partiellement subjectif, mais la Seine ne gle plus depuis une centaine d'annes non plus, alors que le phnomme tait assez courant au XVIIIme sicle.




> On ferait une culture intensive de krills bioluminescents sur nos ctes maritimes ;-) !
> Selon Wikipdia c'est la lucifrine qui en s'oxydant produit de la lumire. Il faut peut-tre que je revois mes bases de chimie, mais peut-tre que le processus d'oxydation peut consommer du CO2 ?
> Ca fait de la lumire, c'est joli, les baleines peuvent en manger, et en plus a rpond  la problmatique de M. Musk


On (point de vue franais) n'a pas trop de baleines sur nos ctes qui ne font pas partie de leur routes de migration, ni de manchots  part peut-tre quelques millions en terre Adlie. Nanmoins il y de l'ide.




> Par contre pour l'aspect "culture intensive", je n'ai aucune ide de ce que a mange les krills bioluminescents, comment aider au dveloppement de la prolifration de ces organismes...


Il suffit de fournir  ce krill du phytoplankton vgtal responsable de la fixation de 45% du gaz carbonique. Aussi la solution  ton dilemne est tout trouv, il suffit d'introduire un nouveau gne codant dans une des nombreuses espces de phytoplankton (plus de 20000 connues  ce jour), de dposer un brevet puis de le vendre  Elon Musk. 

Charge ensuite  lui de rpandre ce nouveau phytoplankton en quantit industrielle dans les mers, et  toi de faire des croisires sur des yatchs hors de prix comme ces acteurs amricains qui se mobilisent pour sauver la plante.

----------


## tom_bdp

> C'est sans doute partiellement subjectif, mais la Seine ne gle plus depuis une centaine d'annes non plus, alors que le phnomme tait assez courant au XVIIIme sicle.
> 
> On (point de vue franais) n'a pas trop de baleines sur nos ctes qui ne font pas partie de leur routes de migration, ni de manchots  part peut-tre quelques millions en terre Adlie. Nanmoins il y de l'ide.
> 
> Il suffit de fournir  ce krill du phytoplankton vgtal responsable de la fixation de 45% du gaz carbonique. Aussi la solution  ton dilemne est tout trouv, il suffit d'introduire un nouveau gne codant dans une des nombreuses espces de phytoplankton (plus de 20000 connues  ce jour), de dposer un brevet puis de le vendre  Elon Musk. 
> 
> Charge ensuite  lui de rpandre ce nouveau phytoplankton en quantit industrielle dans les mers, et  toi de faire des croisires sur des yatchs hors de prix comme ces acteurs amricains qui se mobilisent pour sauver la plante.


Merci beaucoup pour ta rponse et pour les infos !

J'en ai profit pour tenter d'en savoir un peu plus sur les diffrentes voies de "fixation du carbone" (une fois de plus merci Wikipdia  ::D: ) :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixati...des%20glucides.

La lecture de l'article me conforte dans l'ide que la solution de nos deux chercheurs Marc Robert et Julien Bonin est se distingue des voies connues jusqu'ici, principalement parce que les deux matires premires ne sont pas des organismes vivants, mais "simplement" du fer, et de la lumire. L'ide galement d'expulser le carbone dans l'espace me parat importante (selon le principe qu'une fois sortie de l'atmosphre / du champ gravitationnel terrestre avec une vitesse non-nulle, les molcules porteuses du carbone devraient continuer leur course trs longtemps, au moins jusqu' la rencontre d'un obstacle (autre plante, toile...)) 

Dommage que ce "pot catalytique terrestre" ne soit sans doute ralisable que dans les studios de science-fiction d'Hollywood  ::(: ... (l'ide d'expulser des dchets dans l'espace, que ce soit du CO2, ou d'autres types de dchets, nuclaires par exemple, ou mme d'utiliser l'espace et des plantes non-habitables proches pour dlocaliser des industries polluantes me plat bien car justement a permettrait d'viter a priori le mcanisme du "la rsolution du problme pos entrane la cration d'un problme encore plus grand  court- / moyen-terme")

----------


## tom_bdp

> Dommage que ce "pot catalytique terrestre" ne soit sans doute ralisable que dans les studios de science-fiction d'Hollywood ... (l'ide d'expulser des dchets dans l'espace, que ce soit du CO2, ou d'autres types de dchets, nuclaires par exemple, ou mme d'utiliser l'espace et des plantes non-habitables proches pour dlocaliser des industries polluantes me plat bien car justement a permettrait d'viter a priori le mcanisme du "la rsolution du problme pos entrane la cration d'un problme encore plus grand  court- / moyen-terme")


En fait ce serait un peu comme un acclrateur de particules (enfin plutt acclrateur d'atomes ou de molcules de mthane) mais construit non pas de faon horizontale, mais verticale  ::lol:: .

----------


## moldavi

Bonour.




> Malheureusement, comme son nom l'indique, une oxydation consomme de l'oxygne. Au contraire, le CO2 est souvent produit par oxydation de produit carbons. Les raction chimiques qui consomment du CO2 ne sont pas courantes car il s'agit d'une molcule plutt stable et pour la consommer il faut dpenser de l'nergie. 
> 
> 
> En effet les plantes extraient leur carbone du CO2 de latmosphre en utilisant l'nergie solaire. 
> 
> Aprs, il faut voir ce qui est fait du carbone absorb. S'il est consomm (brul, mang, putrfi)  la mort de la plante, ce carbone va subir tout une srie de transformations chimique qui finiront par relcher quasiment tout le CO2 qui a t absorb,  l'exception d'une petite partie qui reste dans le sol. Donc pour que le stockage soit durable, il faudrait accroitre la surface boise  la surface de la terre de manire prenne et donc accepter de perdre de l'espace cultivable/habitable. Ou alors il faudrait s'assurer que le carbone stock le reste longtemps, par exemple en enterrant les arbres si le coup de l'opration en carbone n'est pas suprieur au gain.
> 
> Bref, il faudrait faire l'exact inverse de ce que l'on fait actuellement en rduisant les surfaces boises et en dterrant les hydrocarbures, qui sont des stocks de carbone d'origine vgtale ensevelis il y a des millions dannes.
> 
> De plus, mme a considrer que l'on s'y mettre srieusement demain, il faudrait certainement plusieurs centaines voire milliers dannes pour compenser uniquement avec des plantes tout le carbone que l'on a rejet ce dernier sicle.


Dans les Landes (40), a replante, je l'ai vu. Le ratio plantage/dplantage dans le monde, on l'attend toujours. C'est plus facile de faire peur, parce que l'on voit des arbres brls, que de dire que des arbres sont replants. Ds qu'une plante pousse, elle stocke du carbone.




> il faudrait certainement plusieurs centaines voire milliers dannes pour compenser uniquement avec des plantes tout le carbone que l'on a rejet ce dernier sicle.


A-t-il t dmontr que les ocans et les plantes sont  saturation d'absorption du carbone ? Sinon cette phrase n'est que de la spculation sans fondement scientifique.

Le carbone qui, de nos jours se retrouvent dans l'atmosphre, pose question, oui. L'homme dterre ce carbone, en effet.

Nos avions mettent du CO2 dans l'atmosphre. Indit non ? hormis les volcans, avant.



Lorsque l'on a une certaine logique scientifique dans l'histoire, la logique voudrait dire qu'il faut poser au sol tous ces avions qui mettent du CO2 dans l'atmosphre haute...

Parce qu'en effet, dans l'histoire connue, qui, hormis les volcans, a envoy autant de CO2 dans l'atmosphre haute.

----------


## Uther

> Mais s'il est difficile  stocker, est-ce qu'il serait peut-tre envisageable de s'en dbarrasser par exemple en le propulsant vers l'espace intersidral, une sorte de pot catalytique  l'chelle plantaire ? (non promis, aprs je sors  ... non mais ce sont des ides compltement "dingo" et trs certainement irralisables, j'en ai conscience... et puis on en revient toujours au mme problme, le pot catalytique plantaire va certainement rejeter localement plus de CO2 qu'il n'jecte de mthane... le problme est vraiment difficile)


Techniquement, ce que tu souhaites n'est pas un pot catalytique (qui transforme les gaz dchappement toxiques en CO2) mais plutt un ascenseur spatial, chose qu'on aimerait bien pouvoir raliser mais qui est malheureusement encore hors de notre porte.




> Dans les Landes (40), a replante, je l'ai vu. Le ratio plantage/dplantage dans le monde, on l'attend toujours. C'est plus facile de faire peur, parce que l'on voit des arbres brls, que de dire que des arbres sont replants. Ds qu'une plante pousse, elle stocke du carbone.


Le ratio est connu et il n'est pas du tout bon. 
Certes la fort de pin des Landes est plante par l'homme depuis prs d'un sicle et demi, et globalement l'espace forestier augmente en Europe, mais pas assez pour compenser la dforestation au niveau mondial. De plus les forts artificielles stockent moins de CO2 que les forets naturelles que l'on brule massivement dans les rgions tropicales pour augmenter les surfaces agricoles, qui le stockent encore moins.




> A-t-il t dmontr que les ocans et les plantes sont  saturation d'absorption du carbone ? Sinon cette phrase n'est que de la spculation sans fondement scientifique.


L'ocan n'est heureusement pas a saturation, car la dissolution du CO2 l'acidifie. Le jour ou il sera a saturation, la plupart des espces qui vivent dedans auront disparu. Cependant il ne dissout du CO2 qu'en proportion de ce qui est prsent a la surface donc ce n'est pas un stock sur lequel on peut jouer, c'est juste un facteur ralentissant de l'augmentation ou la diminution du CO2.

Quant aux forts, oui il y a une forme de saturation. A partir du moment ou l'espace forestier est tabli, la captation du CO2 est bien plus rduite. La foret provoque certes un stockage dans le sol, mais il est trs lent compar  la vitesse ou l'on met du CO2. 




> Lorsque l'on a une certaine logique scientifique dans l'histoire, la logique voudrait dire qu'il faut poser au sol tous ces avions qui mettent du CO2 dans l'atmosphre haute...
> Parce qu'en effet, dans l'histoire connue, qui, hormis les volcans, a envoy autant de CO2 dans l'atmosphre haute.


Les avions n'mettent que dans la partie la plus basse de latmosphre, et les vents qui brassent l'air font qu'il n'y a pas de diffrence entre mettre au sol et  l'altitude d'un avion. Ce que l'on appelle latmosphre haute, avec des compositions chimiques diffrentes, se trouve plus haut que a. 
Ceci dit les avions tant de gros metteurs de gaz a effet de serre il ne serait pas idiot de s'en passer autant que possible en effet.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Le ratio est connu et il n'est pas du tout bon.


Ah bon, vous avez comptez tous les arbres replants, et tous les arbres bruls ?

Vous tes trop fort Nous vous croyons sur parole

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> De plus les forts artificielles stockent moins de CO2 que les forets naturelles


C'est quoi une fort artificielle, une fort en plastique ?

----------


## Uther

> Ah bon, vous avez comptez tous les arbres replants, et tous les arbres bruls ?


Je vous rassure, je ne tiens pas les comptes personnellement  l'arbre prs, mais bien videmment que les tats connaissent la proportion des terres boises et leur volution. Et de nos jours avec les satellites c'est devenu terriblement facile a vrifier.




> Vous tes trop fort Nous vous croyons sur parole


C'est quand mme un fait assez connu. Maintenant, s'il vous faut absolument des chiffres vous pourriez faire le strict minimum d'effort, quand on est pas de mauvaise volont,  savoir une simple recherche Google. On tombe immdiatement sur des articles sourcs sur le sujet bass notamment sur des rapports de l'ONU.
https://www.geo.fr/environnement/la-...on-lonu-202081 
Nhsitez pas a demander si vous avez aussi besoin de sources qui expliquent comment on sait que la terre est ronde.




> C'est quoi une fort artificielle, une fort en plastique ?


C'est une foret plante et exploite par l'homme, en opposition aux forts qui ont pouss naturellement. Elles stockent gnralement moins de carbone car elle privilgient les espces qui poussent vite comme les conifres et que comme elles sont entretenues pour que l'on y circule bien et limiter les risques d'incendie, la couverture vgtale au sol est moindre.

----------

